# mobile homes



## cookea (Feb 20, 2009)

hi i am looking to buy a mobile home in the north of portugal around the oporto region viana do castelo would be nice but i cant seem to find anything on the web about places only big camp sites can somone please help i'm going bold pulling my hair out cheers


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Carros usados, Automoveis usados - Auto SAPO


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi cookea, welcome to the forum,


----------

